
The original Xbox had more than 30 rejected names - aaronbrethorst
http://www.polygon.com/2013/7/7/4500826/the-original-xbox-had-more-than-30-rejected-names
======
dottrap
Every single one of those is an acronym. Why are they so obsessed with
acronyms?

